# How I built Custom Interior Doors for around $40 each



## Wes Harville (Aug 26, 2016)

I have low ceilings in my basement, so I needed doors that are about 6" shorter than standard. I would have just bought them, but the factory would just cut 6" off the bottom leaving me with a 2" bottom rail which would have looked very unproportional. I didn't want to spend the time or money on building frame and panel doors so I spent a week wracking my brain until I came up with this method. Hope you enjoy!


----------

